
Theodore Dalrymple visits Pyongyang Department Store Number 1 - te_platt
http://blog.skepticaldoctor.com/2010/01/15/classic-dalrymple-the-wilder-shores-of-marx-excerpt-1991.aspx
======
bediger4000
Super bizarre account of a surreal situation. The essay even ends with a
knockout punch:

 _But this is no joke, and the humiliation it visits upon the people who take
part in it, far from being a drawback, is an essential benefit to the power;
for slaves who must participate in their own enslavement by signalling to
others the happiness of their condition are so humiliated that they are
unlikely to rebel._

